# Temps



## pinto24 (Jun 29, 2008)

I have just finished setting up the enclosure for my incoming Tegu, and I am now trying to get temps set. I know the basking spots should be in the mid to upper 90's, and the cooler spot should be about 80, but what should the rest of the enclosure be at? Right now I am have it at the mid to upper 80's Does that sound right? 

Thanks


----------



## Mvskokee (Jun 29, 2008)

i have my basking at a 105-110 and the cool side at around 85


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2008)

I like the cool side at 75-80, I do not like it in the upper 80s, that is a bit warm. The basking spot at 90-110, and I do not use any heat on the cool side at all.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 29, 2008)

So basically it is just like 1 cool side and 1 hot side? The basking spot is one area and the rest of the enclosure should kept in the upper 70's ?


----------



## VARNYARD (Jun 29, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> So basically it is just like 1 cool side and 1 hot side? The basking spot is one area and the rest of the enclosure should kept in the upper 70's ?



Yes, one side has a basking spot with heat, the other side needs no heat at all. This way they can warm up or cool off as needed, they can not cool off if the cool side is in the upper 80s.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

perfect, thanks. Ill get right to work on that


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 30, 2008)

Since I added plexiglas to the doors of our Tegu's enclosures the temps have increases to the mid 80's (I have to check again) on the cool side, with the room temp of about 80. I should add some venting low on the cool side and high on the warm side to have a little more air movement (there is a 1/8 to 1/4" gap around the doors). The problem is the Tegu's tend to dig low all around the enclosure when they want out. I wouldn't want them to rip out any nails on a vent.

Any suggestions??


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

what is the enclosure made of? I went to Homedepot over the weekend and got some 3"vents, drilled circular holes, and pounded them in, and they work/look great.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 30, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> what is the enclosure made of? I went to Homedepot over the weekend and got some 3"vents, drilled circular holes, and pounded them in, and they work/look great.


The walls are 1/4" plywood. The problem is they would rake across the vents and probably damage their claws & feet.

I checked the temps. Cool side 83 (same as ambient)& 100 basking. It feels hotter because its more humid in there. I didn't change anything.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

can you put the vents up towards the top of the enclosure? Heat rises anyway and should seep out through the vents.


----------



## AB^ (Jun 30, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> can you put the vents up towards the top of the enclosure? Heat rises anyway and should seep out through the vents.





Sure you can








And if your cage is still too warm you could hook up a small computer fan to help circulate the air a bit better.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

thats a hellova enclosure


----------



## AB^ (Jun 30, 2008)

oh and I try to keep my basking temps between 100-120, and the rest of the cage below the mid 80's, I have a thermostat set up so once the ambient temps hit 85 all the heat sources shut off.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

That is sounds like it could be rater tough. Are Rheostated ot rocks OK? or they still evil as hell?


----------



## AB^ (Jun 30, 2008)

I would use a thermostat over a rheostat, cause you're not always around to adjust the temps on a rheostat as needed plus it's always kind of guess and check. you can find cheapo reptile thermostats at about any pet store though it'd be well worth the peace of mind buying something more pricey online. Pulse proportional is really the way to go in which the thermostat adjusts the output instead of just shutting on and off (which is what I use currently, dont really like it but it does the trick.)


----------



## AB^ (Jun 30, 2008)

oh and hot rocks really suck


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

so a thermostat on a hot rock? Ill spend the money because I want to be sure I get this right. I would be scared I would cook the little fellow


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

Well thats good to know, ill figure out something else then. Thanks again.


----------



## AB^ (Jun 30, 2008)

I wouldnt use a hot rock period, thermostat or not. It isnt natural. A well illuminated basking spot (i.e. heat light) is much more natural(or as close as you can get in a vivarium). Most basking lizards see bright light as heat. I wouldnt go any other way as far as a basking spot goes.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jun 30, 2008)

pinto24 said:


> can you put the vents up towards the top of the enclosure? Heat rises anyway and should seep out through the vents.


I thought I had seen it was best to have the vents on the cool side low to draw in cooler air and the warm side vents to be high to exhaust hot air.

I could put a couple of vents on either side in the lighting area, shown in the pic with the front panel removed. This would exhaust some of the hot air but I don't want to lose too much humidity. 






Or I could put a few vents in the back that would be easier to cover up in the winter.


----------



## pinto24 (Jun 30, 2008)

either way I would think vents are vents. they will let hot air our and help with air flow. I have never heard of that idea about vent placement, bu then again, Im learning new stuff everyday.


----------



## jacobsracing (Oct 17, 2008)

i run a big apple herp thermo for my heat source. I also have a digital thermo located where the probe is landed within the cage to double check the settings on the regulator. It is always spot on. The box cost 100 bucks online...

It also has a night drop adjustment so you can spin down the temp using an external timer. Works real nice. I run all my herp enclosured off these puppies. It gets a little expensive...but, there is a peace of mind knowing that the temps will be correct through the day. Just make sure the fixture you are using can be regulated. Some cannot.


----------



## DaveDragon (Oct 17, 2008)

I don't think it's the same temp all day long in the wild. A gradual increase in temp in the morning is normal, as long as it doesn't get too hot and the Tegu has a cool side (about 80 max) to go to. Our Family Room (basement) gets up to about 80 during the day and cools to mid 70's during the night. 400 watts of halogen lights will do that!


----------

